# Milling attachment for the Southbend 9A sold through this topic



## Dabbler (Apr 1, 2019)

I have the serial number matched milling attachment for the Southbend 9A I advertised through this forum.  The person who bought it might desire this matched accessory.  Let me know if you are interested, otherwise it will go to the next person who wants it.


----------

